# ergopost 4TI and ergopost 2 - seatpost setback?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

hello everyone

what is the set-back (in mm) of the current 2007 models of Look ergoposts? Ergopost 4TI and 2 ?

Look web site does not say anything re set-back and I need to compare it to my Bontrager Race-X-Lite carbon seatpost, which has 20mm set-back. Will Look Ergopost (which one?) offer any more setback than 20mm ? I need 25mm set-back ideally but at least 20mm.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Both these posts offer up to 60mm of adjustment, the difference being that the 2 has 3 holes that the bolt can go through, whereas the 4 has a sliding system so the adjustment on the 4 is smoother & more infinite (in that 60mm range).

I just measured a ergo4. Using a straight edge along the front of the seatpost, it measures 49mm of set back from the center of the clamp (with the clamp as far back as it can go) to the front of the seatpost. Using the center of the seatpost as the marker gives a 35mm set back measurement (again, to the center of the clamp).

If I've confused you more, let me know.

Thanks,
T


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thank you !*



Tino Chiappelli said:


> Both these posts offer up to 60mm of adjustment, the difference being that the 2 has 3 holes that the bolt can go through, whereas the 4 has a sliding system so the adjustment on the 4 is smoother & more infinite (in that 60mm range).
> 
> I just measured a ergo4. Using a straight edge along the front of the seatpost, it measures 49mm of set back from the center of the clamp (with the clamp as far back as it can go) to the front of the seatpost. Using the center of the seatpost as the marker gives a 35mm set back measurement (again, to the center of the clamp).
> 
> ...


thank you Tino. Assuming the set-back is the same on both, which is the better (stronger?) seat post and what is the price difference between them? I have read on this forum that some folks had sliding post and sliding saddle issues. Which one would likely be less of a problem?

Much obliged!


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Both these posts offer up to 60mm of adjustment, the difference being that the 2 has 3 holes that the bolt can go through, whereas the 4 has a sliding system so the adjustment on the 4 is smoother & more infinite (in that 60mm range).
> 
> I just measured a ergo4. Using a straight edge along the front of the seatpost, it measures 49mm of set back from the center of the clamp (with the clamp as far back as it can go) to the front of the seatpost. Using the center of the seatpost as the marker gives a 35mm set back measurement (again, to the center of the clamp).
> 
> ...


Tino,

Does this mean that the 60 mm range of setback varies from 35 mm setback (on center to center basis) to 25 mm setforward (again on center to center basis)? Thanks.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*not according to Look France!*

FYI

simultaneously I asked on Look Cycle web site and received a reply today that Ergopost 4 TI setback is a mere 15mm.

They did not answer for Ergopost 2 set-back but I find it hard to believe Ergopost 4 TI set-back is 15 mm.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*let me ask another way*



Tino Chiappelli said:


> Both these posts offer up to 60mm of adjustment, the difference being that the 2 has 3 holes that the bolt can go through, whereas the 4 has a sliding system so the adjustment on the 4 is smoother & more infinite (in that 60mm range).
> 
> I just measured a ergo4. Using a straight edge along the front of the seatpost, it measures 49mm of set back from the center of the clamp (with the clamp as far back as it can go) to the front of the seatpost. Using the center of the seatpost as the marker gives a 35mm set back measurement (again, to the center of the clamp).
> 
> ...


hi Tino

let me ask another way.

when you slide the saddle (and seat post clamp?) all the way back on the furthest bolt (3 bolts?) or whatever it has, what is the distance to the front/first of the saddle clamps from the centre of the seat post tube in mm?

In other words to me the set-back is determined by how far in front the centre of the seat-post tube is to the *front* clamp of the seatpost.

I have a Bontrager Race-X-Lite which advertises 20mm setback but that is from centre of the clamp to centre of seat post but the front clamp is only 5-6mm behind the centre of the seatpost so it is really only 5-6mm set-back as far as I am concerned.

Does Look Ergopost do better?

thanks


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Response from Look Cycle.Com*

I've been wondering the same thing and received the followin reply from the Look website:

"Yes the position on the saddle can be from 0 to 60 mm from the axle of 
the
seat post to backward. Only the top part (saddle clamp) of the seat 
post
goes from -15 mm to -35 mm from the seatpost axle. Hope you get yhe
informations you needed."

Hopefully this helps you out.


----------

